# Theming for N00bs?



## Spazzatron (Aug 4, 2011)

I've been searching for quite a while and I wanted to know if there are any beginners guides to Android theming? I found a few but they're all outdated (Froyo-related and older) and not very descriptive. Any help would be great if possible.


----------

